# Christmas Recipes for Special Presents.



## dirtsurfr (Nov 17, 2011)

I need Christmas recipes for special presents.
We all have some thing we make for the Christmas holidays right?? Now the smart ones here will all go then why is this guy asking then????
I just thought it would be nice to have a thread with fudge, cookies, hard peppermint candy etc.
I'm really only good at brownies and those aren't special enough for Christmas.
So bring it on and don't be afraid to spread the knowledge..


----------



## swaggy (Nov 17, 2011)

Maybe you can do cookies. Here is the link of the recipe that I found out in this forum and it's easy to do too.
https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/487366-no-bake-cookies.html#post6636600


----------



## sunni (Nov 17, 2011)

ill get out my holiday cookie book tomorrow and put it all in the thread sunnis yummys for you



i also have one called cake pops. theyd be perfect for xmas


----------



## fumble (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey dirtsurfr! I got a couple for you...how about some peanut butter fudge? 

Line bottom and sides of an 8x8 pan with foil or wax or parchment and spray with no-stick (or grease with your cannabutter

1 cup smooth peanut butter
1 cup *unsalted cannabutter ( I use unsalted for everything- I control the sodium)
1/4 tsp salt
1tsp vanilla
1 lb powdered sugar

Place peanut butter, canna butter and salt in a large microwaveable bowl and melt in microwave until completely melted, about 2 minutes if using reg peanut butter. If using natural, it will liquify faster. Stir in the vanilla and powdered sugar ( I use a mixer and whip it up for a couple minutes making it lighter). Spread the fudge into the prepared pan, smoothing the top with an offset spatula or spoon. Cover and place in the fridge until cool.
To serve, cut into 1 in pieces. Can be stored in the refrigerator for up to one week.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh I love fudge!! Thats going to be one.


----------



## mountaingarden (Nov 21, 2011)

Great idea for a thread, Fumble! I'm doing the exact same thing with my harvest trimming. Was going to make hot fudge sauce using this recipe.

http://forums.cannabisculture.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1676855

But then I was experimenting and made a Nutella Peanut Butter spread for firecrackers that was easy, powerful, and tastes great.

Nutella/Peanut Butter Spread

1. Melt about 1/4 c. unsalted cannabutter in the microwave. (I used Aunt Sandy's 10x recipe.)
2. Stir in 1/2 to 3/4 cup Nutella (I keep adding till I can't taste butter) and microwave a bit to melt. Mix and taste until it suits yours.
3. Add peanut butter to your taste. (I like Adams 100% natural.)

(Where I live, Costco has both Nutella and Adams peanut butter in big containers, much cheaper than a regular market.)

This can be spread on a graham cracker and sprinkled with ce-carbed cannabis to make a firecracker, but if it's strong butter, use caution! Bought "crystal" jelly jars (about $1 each) for packaging.

I'm also going to make a Caesar dressing with canna olive oil and will post my Caesar recipe if anyone is interested in doing something savory. That's going into "recycled" French re-closable beer bottles. Guess where the beer went.


----------



## mountaingarden (Nov 21, 2011)

Sorry dirtsfr, at first read I thought Fumble had started this thread. Great idea. 



mountaingarden said:


> Great idea for a thread, Fumble! I'm doing the exact same thing with my harvest trimming. Was going to make hot fudge sauce using this recipe.
> 
> http://forums.cannabisculture.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1676855
> 
> ...


----------



## fumble (Nov 22, 2011)

mmmm...that sounds good. I will have to it.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey no prob. it's different than brownies thats all I eat, I add nutmeg to mine and love it. But man after a year of nothing but I'm wanting to move on ha ha..


----------



## mountaingarden (Nov 23, 2011)

Here you go! It makes nearly 2 cups, but easy to make a smaller batch to make sure it's to your taste. The secret is to drizzle the oil painfully slow! That takes it to "store bought" consistency. I know my friends will think this is a pretty cool gift, hope yours do, too! 

Caesar Salad Dressing (amended from "What's Cooking Alaska", by Chef Al)

3 egg yolks
1 tablespoon anchovy paste
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard (I use whole grain)
3 cloves garlic, chopped
1/3 cup red wine vinegar
Juice of 1 lemon (about 3 tablespoons)
2 Tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
1 cup grated Parmesan cheese (I use the Caesar "mix" from Cash & Carry! 
1 1/2 cups canna olive oil
salt and freshly ground pepper

I use the food processor for this, so first I process then garlic, then add everything but the olive oil and cheese. I SLOWLY drizzle about half the olive oil in to emulsify it, then add the cheese, then the rest of the olive oil. This keeps well for a week-10 days in the frig, and is just about the right amount for a package of Costco or C&C romaine hearts.

Enjoy!




fumble said:


> mmmm...that sounds good. I will have to it.


----------



## mountaingarden (Nov 23, 2011)

I hear you! Similar but different...just finished my first great harvest and am no longer paying for my meds. Having great fun experimenting with medibles! Want more recipes? 



dirtsurfr said:


> Hey no prob. it's different than brownies thats all I eat, I add nutmeg to mine and love it. But man after a year of nothing but I'm wanting to move on ha ha..


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 23, 2011)

I can see I'm going to have to tone down my butter for these.
but thats good I'll have more for more.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 23, 2011)

mountaingarden said:


> I hear you! Similar but different...just finished my first great harvest and am no longer paying for my meds. Having great fun experimenting with medibles! Want more recipes?


 Heck yes. It's nice having all that weed to cook with, I mix my trim togeather keeps me awake, then later I have straight Indica for my killer knockout budder.


----------



## mountaingarden (Nov 23, 2011)

dirtsurfr said:


> I can see I'm going to have to tone down my butter for these.
> but thats good I'll have more for more.


Make a batch and experiment on yourself before you make gifts!


----------



## mountaingarden (Nov 23, 2011)

dirtsurfr said:


> Heck yes. It's nice having all that weed to cook with, I mix my trim togeather keeps me awake, then later I have straight Indica for my killer knockout budder.


I'm having great fun! Did have a couple times when I underestimated the strength of my trim, however.  Have made capsules of sativa and indica, butter from indica, but still haven't decided the "blend" for olive oil. Thinking 50/50 would be a good start? Any prior experience out there?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 25, 2011)

yea I use 2 oz to 1 lb and some times 4 oz to a pound of butter. I've never made anything from straight Indica but looking forwards to it.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 25, 2011)

Here's a new twist(actually an old one)4/chocolate chip cookies adding vanilla pudding mix:

Ingredients

1 cup canabutter
3/4 cup packed brown sugar
1/4 cup white sugar
1 (3.5 ounce) package instant vanilla pudding mix
2 eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
2 1/4 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
2 cups semisweet chocolate chips
Directions

Preheat oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C).
In a mixing bowl, cream butter and sugars. Add pudding mix, eggs and vanilla. Combine flour and baking soda; add to creamed mixture and mix well. Fold in chocolate chips.
Drop by teaspoonfuls onto ungreased baking sheets. Bake for 10 to 12 minutes or until lightly browned.


----------



## fumble (Nov 25, 2011)

mmmmm...that sounds really good. I bet the pudding makes them hella moist.


----------



## mountaingarden (Nov 27, 2011)

This sounds great! Nice to have a little twist on an old favorite. Thanks!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 27, 2011)

fumble said:


> mmmmm...that sounds really good. I bet the pudding makes them hella moist.


I like the raw dough better than the finished product...something I never grew out of.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 27, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I like the raw dough better than the finished product...something I never grew out of.


I lick the spoon and the bowl...


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 28, 2011)

dirtsurfr said:


> I lick the spoon and the bowl...


I have to modify the recipe, the added vanilla pudding mix has them coming out a bit dry. Not sure what to add though, oil or more butter?.


----------



## Total Head (Nov 29, 2011)

i don't know if this counts as fancy but a buddy used paula deen's cinnamon roll recipie to make canna-cinnamon rolls and they were fucking awesome. you end up using almost 3 sticks of butter for 12 rolls and the icing and they tasted awesome. i think the cinnamon sugar pairs better with the herb flavor than chocolate. he changed the icing, though. he made a cream cheese based icing and i think the richness of it helped with the flavor. it takes about 2 hours with prep time (scratch dough needs to rise) but they're really fucking good.

here's the link to paula's recipie. i don't know what he did to change the icing, though. he used more than a half a stick of butter just greasing the pan.
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paula-deen/cinnamon-rolls-recipe/index.html


----------



## mountaingarden (Nov 29, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I have to modify the recipe, the added vanilla pudding mix has them coming out a bit dry. Not sure what to add though, oil or more butter?.


I think probably either would work, but since pudding usually has milk, which is a liquid, I'm going to try a little oil first. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 29, 2011)

mountaingarden said:


> I think probably either would work, but since pudding usually has milk, which is a liquid, I'm going to try a little oil first. Thanks for the heads up!


I will never post a recipe again before I try it, hope nobody has made those yet. There's too much sugar, whomever added the vanilla pudding mix to the recipe didn't compensate for the sugar already in the mix.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Here's a new twist(actually an old one)4/chocolate chip cookies adding vanilla pudding mix:
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> ...


The next time I make these, I will eliminate the white sugar, 1/2 cup of the chips, and add a few tbsp of oil.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 29, 2011)

we all live and learn thanks for the heads up, so I'll just make a batch of chocolate chip cookies w/o the pudding.
My son made sum budder 4 ozs of Sativa Indica mixed bud to 1 pound of butter (OMFG!!) so 1 cookie is crazy 2 is Oh yea and 3 is just space.
I've yet to make any oil I want to use Cocunut Oil and it's hard to come by.... so right now budder is good..


----------



## mountaingarden (Nov 30, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> The next time I make these, I will eliminate the white sugar, 1/2 cup of the chips, and add a few tbsp of oil.


I'll buy pudding mix when I'm in town tomorrow and follow your tweaks. This one sounds so good it's worth a few more tries!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 30, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> The next time I make these, I will eliminate the white sugar, 1/2 cup of the chips, and add a few tbsp of oil.


 heck I'd leave the chips alone go the full cup.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 1, 2011)

dirtsurfr said:


> we all live and learn thanks for the heads up, so I'll just make a batch of chocolate chip cookies w/o the pudding.
> My son made sum budder 4 ozs of Sativa Indica mixed bud to 1 pound of butter (OMFG!!) so 1 cookie is crazy 2 is Oh yea and 3 is just space.
> I've yet to make any oil I want to use Cocunut Oil and it's hard to come by.... so right now budder is good..


I would try health food stores/whole foods for the coconut oil. As for the original recipe, I cook a LOT but don't bake very often...hence the miss on the ratios.
The challenge with budder is finding recipes that will accept it without changing the overall taste. I love making eggs benedict, but using it for hollandaise sauce is out of the question.

Butter toffee recipes would be good for the holidays.


----------



## fumble (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey dirtsurfr....I think you're somewhat in my neck-o-the-woods. I got my coconut oil at Elliot's health foods. But I think you can prob find it in any health store. I have some, but haven't tried that method yet. I am saving that for when I get some hash made. I have been doing a lot with chocolate lately. I use a solid shortening (like crisco, you know, the solid white stuff in a can?). Adding the shortening to chocolate makes it smoother and shinier - besides a nice healthy dose of high!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 1, 2011)

fumble said:


> Hey dirtsurfr....I think you're somewhat in my neck-o-the-woods. I got my coconut oil at Elliot's health foods. But I think you can prob find it in any health store. I have some, but haven't tried that method yet. I am saving that for when I get some hash made. I have been doing a lot with chocolate lately. I use a solid shortening (like crisco, you know, the solid white stuff in a can?). Adding the shortening to chocolate makes it smoother and shinier - besides a nice healthy dose of high!


 I just used my last of the budder so it's time to make more,_ I used a Box trimmer to harvest my plants this year so I have alot of trim to use I did'nt use the shade leaves so it's mostly sugar leaves._
_4 ozs of the trim to 1 lb of butter should do just fine!_
_ So you make canna shortning?? Interesting!_


----------



## fumble (Dec 2, 2011)

That's gonna be some strong ass buddah! My last batch was a little over 300 grams to 8 sticks (2lbs) butter. It was strong, so I can just imagine that yours would be an ass knocker.

Yeah, I started doing the shortening, because I work with chocolate quite a bit. Most of the chocolate melting recipes called for shortening in the choc to make it smoother and glossier sooooo, now I can dose my chocolate too. It's a whole new world!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 2, 2011)

This is a bit long, but a really good one for toffee:

Decadent Chocolate-Almond Toffee

Ingredients:
3 1/2 sticks (28 Tbs)cannabutter, warmed to room temperature
2 1/3 cups plus 2 Tbs granulated sugar
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 cup water
1/8 cup light corn syrup
2 lbs slivered almonds, toasted 
1 lb bittersweet chocolate

Directions:
Place the butter in a saucepan and melt it on low heat. Add the sugar, salt, water, and corn syrup, and cook on medium heat, stirring occasionally with a whisk, until the mixture reaches 260.6F. Add 1/8 of the almonds and cook until the mixture reaches 305F. Remove from heat. Using an offset spatula, remove the toffee from the saucepan and spread it on 2 of the lined baking sheets to cool. Melt the chocolate in your microwave at 50% power for 3 to 5 minutes (in 1-minute increments, stirring well in between). The chocolate should reach 90F when thoroughly melted.

How to Dip the Toffee in the Melted Chocolate:
Once the toffee has cooled completely, break it up into smaller pieces and place it in a bowl. To speed up the cooling process, you can place the toffee in the freezer for 15 to 30 minutes. (I don't recommend putting it in the refrigerator because of the condensation factor there.) It's up to you how big or small you would like your pieces to be. I personally like them to be on the smaller side, because you get a better chocolate-to-toffee ratio. Keep in mind that the pieces will get bigger once they are dipped in chocolate. Reline the baking sheets you cooled the toffee on with parchment paper. Grind or finely chop the remaining 1 3/4 pounds of toasted almonds with a knife. Spread them on 1 of the 3 lined baking sheets. Using your left hand, pick up each piece of toffee and dip it into the chocolate. Wipe off the excess chocolate and place the piece of toffee on the tray containing the chopped almonds. Using your right (chocolate-free) hand, quickly cover the chocolate-covered toffee with the almonds. Once the chocolate has set (after about 15 minutes), you can transfer the toffee pieces to the remaining lined baking sheet (feel free to pile them on top of each other). If the chocolate isn't set by 15 minutes, you can pop it into the refrigerator for 30 minutes.
Store in an airtight container at room temperature for up to 1 month. Do not refrigerate.

Edit: Almost forgot you need a candy thermometer or equal, you can do toffee without it...but the texture won't be right.


----------



## fumble (Dec 2, 2011)

OMG! I love toffee Sunbiz. I will def be trying this recipe.


----------



## fumble (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey dirtsurfr, I found coconut oil at Walfart yesterday. It was in the vitamin section.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 3, 2011)

fumble said:


> Hey dirtsurfr, I found coconut oil at Walfart yesterday. It was in the vitamin section.


 Good looking out fumble I'm going to Redding ina couple days and I'll pick some up.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 3, 2011)

indian grocery stores all have coconut oil at a real decent price...google indian grocery store in your area and i bet you find a place.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 3, 2011)

i make banana bread..if that is what you are looking for i will post the recipe


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 3, 2011)

Corso312 said:


> i make banana bread..if that is what you are looking for i will post the recipe


 the more the merrier, sounds good!!


----------



## mountaingarden (Dec 3, 2011)

fumble said:


> Hey dirtsurfr....I think you're somewhat in my neck-o-the-woods. I got my coconut oil at Elliot's health foods. But I think you can prob find it in any health store. I have some, but haven't tried that method yet. I am saving that for when I get some hash made. I have been doing a lot with chocolate lately. I use a solid shortening (like crisco, you know, the solid white stuff in a can?). Adding the shortening to chocolate makes it smoother and shinier - besides a nice healthy dose of high!


Fumble, can you post your ratio of bud/trim/etc. to Crisco, please? I have a killer oatmeal cookie recipe that absolutely must have crisco. All the posts about cookie dough made me think of it, but never thought about making canna crisco!

It's a "refrigerator dough" you can freeze, so I made some a couple Xmases ago to go with containers of frozen soup I made as "lunch kits" for single friends. Every single one (male & female) later told me they ate the dough raw. Most of the time I do, too! 'Way too easy to take a log out of the freezer and slice off "just a tiny bit" until there's not enough left to bake. Making it with "canna-crisco" would be divine, but dangerous. Thanks!


----------



## mountaingarden (Dec 3, 2011)

Here's the oatmeal cookie recipe that would be pretty amazing with "canna crisco". I have used this recipe for 20 years, so can recommend it "straight" and assure you that it's not nearly as good with butter. Some recipes don't need to be tuned up.

&#8220;[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]As You Need Them&#8221; Oatmeal Cookies[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]1 ½	cups	Crisco[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]2 cups	brown sugar[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]1	cup	white sugar[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]2 eggs[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]½	cup	water[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]6	cups	oatmeal (old fashioned)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]2	Tblsp	vanilla[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]2	teasp	salt[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]1	teasp	soda[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]1	cup	white flour	[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]1	cup	whole wheat flour[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]It helps to have a KitchenAid or other strong mixer![/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Cream Crisco and sugars. Add eggs, water, and vanilla and mix. Slowly add oatmeal. [/FONT] 


[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Mix dry ingredients together. Gradually add to bowl.[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Form into logs, wrap in plastic wrap and freeze. [/FONT] 


[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]The theory is, you slice off as many cookies as will be consumed warm from the oven and...[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Bake 10-12 minutes at 350 degrees[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]The reality is, most people just eat the dough raw. Enjoy![/FONT]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 3, 2011)

I get ripped from eatting raw dough.


----------



## fumble (Dec 3, 2011)

I so have to make those MG! 
@ dirtsurfr, I get ripped off my ass while baking. hehehe


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm almost retired and when I'm not working I'm doing some thing with cooking.
I have to get some scales so I have a good idea of how much i use, if not just for me and 
who ever Else uses my budder.
I have a 1/2 lb of Indica I'm going to use for budder that I hope will be camping, love to camp get spaced and stare into the fire.
I have Sativa that I'll use for days I have to keep moving.
I also have a 1/2 lb or so of trim from my box trimmer x6 different plants.
Also a bunch of Afgooy I don't care for the taste when smoked.
So I have plenty for cooking with......


----------



## mountaingarden (Dec 4, 2011)

fumble said:


> I so have to make those MG!
> @ dirtsurfr, I get ripped off my ass while baking. hehehe


Don't forget to post your Crisco ratio! Can't wait for the new and improved version and Xmas is coming!


----------



## mountaingarden (Dec 4, 2011)

dirtsurfr said:


> I'm almost retired and when I'm not working I'm doing some thing with cooking.
> I have to get some scales so I have a good idea of how much i use, if not just for me and
> who ever Else uses my budder.
> I have a 1/2 lb of Indica I'm going to use for budder that I hope will be camping, love to camp get spaced and stare into the fire.
> ...


For sure get a scale! My first batch of canna-butter was lethal because I threw in as much as a pound of butter would saturate. No clue of dosage. :-/ Turned out beyond pain management, into not fun. Much easier to cook with if you have a standard "dose". From growing to medicating, this whole deal is a real learning curve.

So agree it's great fun to be able to experiment with all the trim. Also gratifying because harvesting/trimming is such a mess for an individual grower...nice to use the trash! Learned the hard way de-carbing before making canna-olive oil isn't my favorite. Probably fine for tomato based sauces, lasagna, etc., but too nutty for salad dressing. Next batch will be from Northern Lights that doesn't smoke well. Cured and ground, in a crockpot. 2 oz of "green" trim (not de-carbed) per 2 cups of extra virgin olive oil. 

Really want to develop a tasty olive oil for Christmas gifts. Maybe add garlic cloves or rosemary stems to the bottle...


----------



## fumble (Dec 4, 2011)

Ok, soooo weird...I swear I posted the ratio! Musta been stoned. I am not exactly sure on the numbers but I think it was 57.something grams nice nuggety trim to 2 sticks of the crisco (they come in 3 packs, but I had already used one.) I don't know how to figure out the dosage on that. Since I got a scale, I have been using 300gms per 8 sticks butter. Would you happen to know how to break that down into dosage? I usually use 1 cup buddah per recipe.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 4, 2011)

I think it would come to 74.9999 Grams per batch divided by how many servings you get.
Daym that musta put you in space LOL..


----------



## fumble (Dec 4, 2011)

Is there such a thing as too much weed? lol


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 4, 2011)

not for me, just did I get everything done before I dive into these Brownies LOL!!!!
I'm gonna stay at 2 ozs per 1 lb o butter ratio Max. any more and *everyone else is* just nodding


----------



## mountaingarden (Dec 5, 2011)

fumble said:


> Ok, soooo weird...I swear I posted the ratio! Musta been stoned. I am not exactly sure on the numbers but I think it was 57.something grams nice nuggety trim to 2 sticks of the crisco (they come in 3 packs, but I had already used one.) I don't know how to figure out the dosage on that. Since I got a scale, I have been using 300gms per 8 sticks butter. Would you happen to know how to break that down into dosage? I usually use 1 cup buddah per recipe.


Here's a link on how to do the math. I think there's a better explanation in a book at home, but I'm traveling, so will have to look it up when I get back. Meanwhile, it's a start:

http://michiganmedicalmarijuana.org/topic/32532-calculating-dosage-how-to-do-the-math/


----------



## mountaingarden (Dec 5, 2011)

Forgot to say thanks for the canna-crisco ratios, Fumble!


----------



## fumble (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you so much. That helps a lot. Damn! I have hella strong buddah! I actually mixed in an extra cup of plain butter to the cup of canna butter for a couple of batches of cookies (snack attack packs), so don't want them that loaded. hehehe


----------



## mountaingarden (Dec 5, 2011)

fumble said:


> Thank you so much. That helps a lot. Damn! I have hella strong buddah! I actually mixed in an extra cup of plain butter to the cup of canna butter for a couple of batches of cookies (snack attack packs), so don't want them that loaded. hehehe


Yep...it was after giving myself a bad case of the whirlies I realized doing the math was important! "Aunt Sandy's Medical Marijuana Cookbook" has a ratio chart. She uses an oz. or bud or 4 oz. of leaf trim (per pound of butter I think) for her strongest, 3/4 oz bud/3 oz.trim for high strength, 1/2 oz/2 oz for elevated strength (whatever that is) and 1/2 oz/1 oz. for low strength. Obviously, quality of the plants is the first baseline!

Probably overthinking this, but don't want to give Christmas gifts that paralyze people or make the bed take off if you don't have one foot on the floor...


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 7, 2011)

I've posted this before..
Just in time for Christmas
My gift to you




cookers

Let me know what you think
ingredients
3- 1 lb boxes powdered sugar
1 cup Cannabutter
1 1/3 cup condenced milk
1 tsp. vanilla
2 cups chopped nuts (or more)
1- 7 oz. pkg. coconut

Directions:
Mix togeather in mixer till well blended. If mixture gets too heavy for the mixer take it out and knead until smooth and well blended.
Roll into small balls about 1 inch or so.
makes about 150 balls.
Chill then dip in chocolate coating.

Chocolate Coating:
3 cups chocolate chips
1/4 lb parafin (wax)
Melt chips and parafin over hot water (Dbl Boiler)
When melted drop balls in chocolate to coat.
Drain a few moments then place on foil or wax paper until set.

Merry Christmas All
Dirt


----------



## fumble (Dec 8, 2011)

those sound yummy dirtsurfr! I will be trying these for sure.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 8, 2011)

all you guys going to the BBQ be safe and have fun maybe next time for me.
And when I find that my budder is too strong I just "water" it down with straight butter.
So if I want to calm it down say by 1/2 I take half a cube of canna and add a half cube of straight butter, then it's half as strong...


----------



## fumble (Dec 8, 2011)

Got Damn! Great minds think alike. Hehehehe. I just did that too. I made my usual hella strong butter, made my yin yang cookies (very strong couch lock), then added equal parts regular butter to the rest of the canna butter. So now, I get to make more out of the same amount. And now, not everything will be an ass knocker. lol


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 8, 2011)

Man I need scales bad I got budder simmering with a 1 Gal. Ziplock worth of trim and small bud...
How much weed can a 1 Gal Ziplock bag hold???
I know my 5 gal crock pot is very full!!!


----------



## mountaingarden (Dec 8, 2011)

dirtsurfr said:


> Man I need scales bad I got budder simmering with a 1 Gal. Ziplock worth of trim and small bud...
> How much weed can a 1 Gal Ziplock bag hold???
> I know my 5 gal crock pot is very full!!!


Guessing at least 4 ounces. You'll be able to dilute this batch 75% plain butter, 25% canna!


----------



## fumble (Dec 9, 2011)

I thought you were going to the BBQ? That sucks. Hopefully next time. Yeah, the scale really helps. Trying to picture in my head how much that would hold. Picturing the amount I use, which is 300 grams, and I think it would almost fill a gallon ziplock.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 9, 2011)

Well the budders done and cooling in the fridge, I never put it in the freezer cause I'm afraid I'll freeze the water LOL plus heres 
another thing I do when I strain.
I have a pair of knitted one size fits all kind of gloves,
I put a pair of Latex gloves over the top of the knitted ones 
and wear those when I squeeze the cheese cloth so I don't burn my hands.

Man that was alot of weed.......


----------



## mountaingarden (Dec 10, 2011)

dirtsurfr said:


> Well the budders done and cooling in the fridge, I never put it in the freezer cause I'm afraid I'll freeze the water LOL plus heres
> another thing I do when I strain.
> I have a pair of knitted one size fits all kind of gloves,
> I put a pair of Latex gloves over the top of the knitted ones
> ...


I read a tip somewhere to do an initial strain, put that butter in another container, and then pour boiling water over the hot trim to flush the rest of the butter out. Tried it. Don't get a lot more butter, but it's a real improvement over burning your hands wringing it out! 

Got anything special planned for this batch?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 10, 2011)

I always wondered if it was worth the extra rinse, I do wet the cheese cloth before I strian with it
water displaces oil so I figure what the heck.
Maybe some cookies I'm getting real tired of Brownies!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 12, 2011)

Can't beat cannabutter and good rum...enjoy!

2 cups softened Cbutter
2 1/2 cups white/or better yet use the raw sugar
7 eggs
1 tablespoon vanilla extract
3 cups flour
2 tablespoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 cup double cream
*rum syrup*


2 cups sugar
1/2 cup Cbutter(the C being optional dependent upon butter strength..lol)
3 cups water
4 tablespoons vanilla extract
1 cup dark rum

For batter :I do it by hand just using a wire whip but you can use a Mixer. Just remember DO NOT OVER MIX --
Beat Butter and Sugar until thoroughly blended then add Eggs One at a time then the Vanilla Extract. Sift together all Dry Ingredients -- Alternately Mix flour and double cream to butter mixture. Pour into Disposable 4 loaf tin pans or 7 cup bunt pan greased and floured. Bake onto a 350 degree oven for 30-40 minutes --

For Rum Syrup.
Boil together all Ingredients for several minutes while stirring --

Invert bunt pan drizzle Rum Syrup repeat until it is really soaked.
When using a disposable tin just ladle syrup on to baked cake -- .



​


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 12, 2011)

that sounds so good.. Must try.


----------



## mountaingarden (Dec 12, 2011)

Holy wow! This is a must do for our Christmas dinner! Have you made this with 100% cannabutter? Was anyone upright?  Sounds delicious and I really needed a dessert idea. Thanks!


----------



## mountaingarden (Dec 12, 2011)

Just stumbled on these popcorn ball recipes, which might be a fun light snack. Perhaps with corn popped with Fumble's canna canola oil recipe? (Haven't made these yet, but have had good luck with other recipes from this site.)

http://www.chow.com/food-news/55316/popcorn-balls-for-the-holidays/


----------



## fumble (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow! That rum cake sounds soooo decadent! And I love the popcorn balls idea. Maybe colored red or green for Christmas?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 13, 2011)

mountaingarden said:


> Holy wow! This is a must do for our Christmas dinner! Have you made this with 100% cannabutter? Was anyone upright?  Sounds delicious and I really needed a dessert idea. Thanks!


Stay tuned on the cake, will be trying one this weekend w/the C butter. I've done this recipe without it, and it's really good!. I use the Myers Dark Rum, but Bacardi Dark is fine.


----------



## mountaingarden (Dec 13, 2011)

fumble said:


> Wow! That rum cake sounds soooo decadent! And I love the popcorn balls idea. Maybe colored red or green for Christmas?


I'm waiting for the report from making it this week-end.  Thinking that much of of the canna butter we're all using would have everyone on the floor! Maybe make 2 small ones, one medicated and one not?


----------



## mountaingarden (Dec 13, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Can't beat cannabutter and good rum...enjoy!
> 
> 2 cups softened Cbutter
> 2 1/2 cups white/or better yet use the raw sugar
> ...


Sunbiz 1, is the American equivalent of "double cream" extra thick whipping cream?


----------



## fumble (Dec 14, 2011)

Damn good question MG!


----------



## mountaingarden (Dec 14, 2011)

Narrowing down the details.  Getting closer and closer to making this for our Solstice party! Just gifted with 9 farm fresh eggs, already have the Meyers... a message from the Universe? A recipe is as good as it's ingredients. This is a great recipe!


----------



## mountaingarden (Dec 14, 2011)

Working on the Solstice party, realized we forgot the OBVIOUS gift for the Christmas season...

*Hot (Cana)Buttered Rum Mix
*
*Ingredients*



 1 pound butter 
 1 pound brown sugar 
 1 pound confectioners' sugar 
 1 quart vanilla ice cream, softened 
 1 tablespoon ground cinnamon 
 1 teaspoon ground nutmeg 
 

*Directions*



 Melt butter in a large pot over medium heat. Blend in brown sugar and confectioners' sugar. Remove from heat, and whisk in the ice cream, cinnamon, and nutmeg. Pour mixture into a plastic container, seal, and freeze. 
 In a coffee mug, measure 1 tablespoon Hot Buttered Rum Batter and 1 fluid ounce of rum, then fill cup with boiling water. Stir, and sprinkle top of drink with nutmeg.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 14, 2011)

You know guys? The way this is going I'm realizing that my 5 Qt crock pot is getting smaller and smaller LOL!!
That Hot Buddered Rum sounds good I have a drinking problem so I'd have to pass on the Rum, do you think I should drink 
2wice as many?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 14, 2011)

mountaingarden said:


> Sunbiz 1, is the American equivalent of "double cream" extra thick whipping cream?


Yes, it is commonly called heavy cream here in the US...although whole milk works fine with less fat content as a substitute.


----------



## mountaingarden (Dec 14, 2011)

dirtsurfr said:


> You know guys? The way this is going I'm realizing that my 5 Qt crock pot is getting smaller and smaller LOL!!
> That Hot Buddered Rum sounds good I have a drinking problem so I'd have to pass on the Rum, do you think I should drink
> 2wice as many?


I've been making the straight version of this for decades. The kids love it without rum! They add more "mix", but it's for the sugar rush kids love. Probably adults would be happy with the water:mix ratio. We should all probably try it that way first...


----------



## mae (Dec 15, 2011)

Why do you freeze it? Do you have to thaw it out when you measure one tablespoon?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 15, 2011)

I think it stays kinda pliable scopable? Like ice cream.
You don't want it to spoil.


----------



## mountaingarden (Dec 15, 2011)

mae said:


> Why do you freeze it? Do you have to thaw it out when you measure one tablespoon?


Because it has ice cream in it, it would spoil in the refrigerator pretty quickly. Keeps indefinitely in the freezer. It's not frozen "solid", more like soft ice cream. You just scoop out a spoonful when you want one!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 16, 2011)

DavidSmith01 said:


> Hello,
> You can prepare traditional dishes that your family likes or you can also introduce new dishes from websites. Just be sure to look for Christmas recipes that are easy to prepare so that it will not take much of your time cooking it.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


And thank you for the ad...lol


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 16, 2011)

DavidSmith01 said:


> Hello,
> You can prepare traditional dishes that your family likes or you can also introduce new dishes from websites. Just be sure to look for Christmas recipes that are easy to prepare so that it will not take much of your time cooking it.
> Thanks
> David Smith
> ...


YO DavidSmith01 take your spam somewere eles..


----------



## sunni (Dec 16, 2011)

I took care of it


ALLL BOW FOR SUNNI 


jk<3


----------



## Zheol (Dec 16, 2011)

i just made some Canna Carmel popcorn its like little peices of white and brown crack lmao. I was thinking of maybe killen a pack of crackerjacks and refillen them and just slapping a canna lea sticker on and the normal crap and giving them to my patients for xmas 

Sold From allrecipes.com *Ingredients*


7 quarts plain popped popcorn
2 cups dry roasted peanuts (optional)
2 cups brown sugar
1/2 cup light corn syrup
1 teaspoon salt
1 cup margarine
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
*Directions*


Place the popped popcorn into two shallow greased baking pans. You may use roasting pans, jelly roll pans, or disposable roasting pans. Add the peanuts to the popped corn if using. Set aside.
Preheat the oven to 200 degrees F. Combine the brown sugar, corn syrup, margarine and salt in a saucepan. Bring to a boil over medium heat, stirring enough to blend. Once the mixture begins to boil, boil for 5 minutes while stirring constantly.
Remove from the heat, and stir in the baking soda and vanilla. The mixture will be light and foamy. Immediately pour over the popcorn in the pans, and stir to coat. Don't worry too much at this point about getting all of the corn coated.
Bake for 1 hour, removing the pans, and giving them each a good stir every 15 minutes. Line the counter top with waxed paper. Dump the corn out onto the waxed paper and separate the pieces. Allow to cool completely, then store in airtight containers or resealable bags.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 16, 2011)

Ok thats it I'm just going to forget going on a diet till Feb.


----------



## fumble (Dec 16, 2011)

So, I added liquid lecithin to my butter and blended well. When it set, it was all together, consistent throughout. Before, there was a definite line where you could see it was separating and settling to the bottom. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## mountaingarden (Dec 16, 2011)

fumble said:


> So, I added liquid lecithin to my butter and blended well. When it set, it was all together, consistent throughout. Before, there was a definite line where you could see it was separating and settling to the bottom. Can't wait to try it.


I have to get some food grade lecithin. Have used it in lotions for years with good results (emulsifier), but having not used it for cooking before, a bit of an adjustment!


----------



## mountaingarden (Dec 16, 2011)

mountaingarden said:


> I have to get some food grade lecithin. Have used it in lotions for years with good results (emulsifier), but having not used it for cooking before, a bit of an adjustment!


How much lecithin per pound of butter?


----------



## fumble (Dec 16, 2011)

I just poured from the bottle, but I think it was about a tablespoon or so to 3 cups butter. It started as 4 cups, but no matter how I do it, I only end up with 3. Here is my new method: two metal cookie sheets, two 2x4s, steel piece, c-clamp. I squeezed out as much as possible by hand, then put the cheesecloth in the cookie sheets, then tightened the clamp. voila! And still, only 3 cups.


----------



## fumble (Dec 16, 2011)

And here is a yummy treat...and a picture of the butter without lecithin and one with.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 17, 2011)

fumble said:


> So, I added liquid lecithin to my butter and blended well. When it set, it was all together, consistent throughout. Before, there was a definite line where you could see it was separating and settling to the bottom. Can't wait to try it.


Ok I'll show my stupid...
Whats the Lecithin for??


----------



## mountaingarden (Dec 17, 2011)

fumble said:


> And here is a yummy treat...and a picture of the butter without lecithin and one with.


Fumble, those look fantastic! Is the base chocolate cake or solid chocolate? They are art!

In the pics, is the greener butter the shot without lecithin? 

I hear you re: losing 25% of the butter somewhere.... someone on a thread mentioned they dampen the cheesecloth before straining, so I'm going to try that. A second rinse with boiling water definitely wasn't worth the effort!


----------



## mountaingarden (Dec 17, 2011)

dirtsurfr said:


> Ok I'll show my stupid...
> Whats the Lecithin for??


You're not stupid, dirtsurfr, lecithin isn't exactly a household word! It's an "emulsifier". Helps bind substances together. In making creams, water and oils. Found in egg yolks, soy, sunflower, etc. Here's a link that explains it somewhat. http://www.lecithinguide.info/

I've not used it yet for cooking with cannabis, but Fumble's pictures have persuaded me to go to town and find a bottle!


----------



## fumble (Dec 17, 2011)

I tried with wetting the cheesecloth (thank you dirtsurfr), and it does work better. I forgot that I had taken some of the butter before I poured into the jars to use for honey butter. Probably about a 1/4 cup. @ dirtsurfr, I will have to direct you to BadKittySmiles for the answer on the lecithin. I don't know the techie terms, but it somehow brings everything together and makes it (the canna) more available to your body. @ mountaingarden, yes the greener shot is the one without the lecithin. And thank you for the compliment. Yes they are solid choc. Dark chocolate on the bottom, milk on top, with fluffy peanut butter inside. mmmmm

For the chocolates, I add about 2 tablespoons canna shortening to a bag of chips, melt in 30 second intervals in the microwave. Stirring every time. After the 3rd (usually, sometimes it takes 4 sets of 30), beat the hell out of that chocolate. It cools it down and tempers it, as well as makes it shiny. I pour the dark chocolate in the mold and put in freezer. On to the fudge...1 cup canna butter, 1 cup creamy peanut butter. I tried the natural peanut butter, and the flavor was wonderful, but not the texture - too grainy. So I just use regular creamy now. Anyway, Melt the two with 1/4 teaspoon salt until liquid, 30 to 60 seconds. I use a stand mixer here. Add the peanut canna mixture to the mixer bowl. Beat on low, slowly adding in 1 pound of powdered sugar and a teaspoon of vanilla. I also add about a 1/2 teaspoon of almond. When it is light and fluffy, I roll into 1/2 to 1 inch balls and put in freezer. When they are somewhat solid, remove the balls and mold from freezer. I kind of mash the ball into the shape of the mold and then pour the milk chocolate over and put back in the freezer til set. I use a silicone mold. though it released without spraying, it was much easier to remove the candy if I sprayed the mold with no stick.


----------



## mountaingarden (Dec 17, 2011)

fumble said:


> I tried with wetting the cheesecloth (thank you dirtsurfr), and it does work better. I forgot that I had taken some of the butter before I poured into the jars to use for honey butter. Probably about a 1/4 cup. @ dirtsurfr, I will have to direct you to BadKittySmiles for the answer on the lecithin. I don't know the techie terms, but it somehow brings everything together and makes it (the canna) more available to your body. @ mountaingarden, yes the greener shot is the one without the lecithin. And thank you for the compliment. Yes they are solid choc. Dark chocolate on the bottom, milk on top, with fluffy peanut butter inside. mmmmm
> 
> For the chocolates, I add about 2 tablespoons canna shortening to a bag of chips, melt in 30 second intervals in the microwave. Stirring every time. After the 3rd (usually, sometimes it takes 4 sets of 30), beat the hell out of that chocolate. It cools it down and tempers it, as well as makes it shiny. I pour the dark chocolate in the mold and put in freezer. On to the fudge...1 cup canna butter, 1 cup creamy peanut butter. I tried the natural peanut butter, and the flavor was wonderful, but not the texture - too grainy. So I just use regular creamy now. Anyway, Melt the two with 1/4 teaspoon salt until liquid, 30 to 60 seconds. I use a stand mixer here. Add the peanut canna mixture to the mixer bowl. Beat on low, slowly adding in 1 pound of powdered sugar and a teaspoon of vanilla. I also add about a 1/2 teaspoon of almond. When it is light and fluffy, I roll into 1/2 to 1 inch balls and put in freezer. When they are somewhat solid, remove the balls and mold from freezer. I kind of mash the ball into the shape of the mold and then pour the milk chocolate over and put back in the freezer til set. I use a silicone mold. though it released without spraying, it was much easier to remove the candy if I sprayed the mold with no stick.


Sounds amazing! Thanks for sharing. Definitely added to the list! Could I just freeze the p.nut butter balls, then dip them in chocolate and keep them a "truffle" shape? 

Loved the highly technical instruction "beat the hell out of that chocolate"!  What are you beating it WITH? A whisk? Spoon? I know nothing about tempering chocolate except it's important enough to do right.

Have 3 lbs. of butter (+ 4 cups H20) in the crock pot with 160 grams of lightly de-carbed Northern Lights. Anybody have any experience with de-carbing the trim/bud before making butter? Does it make a big difference or can that step be eliminated? Opinions? Currently using the 235 degrees for an hour formula, that doesn't give it the "toasted/nutty" flavor.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 17, 2011)

Now it's just my opinion about de-carbing.
I have never de-carbed and my reasoning is that your at about 190* with the crockpot on High.
But I could be wrong..
Letme go eat some cookies and thunk it over sum..


----------



## mountaingarden (Dec 17, 2011)

dirtsurfr said:


> Now it's just my opinion about de-carbing.
> I have never de-carbed and my reasoning is that your at about 190* with the crockpot on High.
> But I could be wrong..
> Letme go eat some cookies and thunk it over sum..


I'm inclined to agree with you. I now have some of each, so time for a test!


----------



## mountaingarden (Dec 18, 2011)

mountaingarden said:


> You're not stupid, dirtsurfr, lecithin isn't exactly a household word! It's an "emulsifier". Helps bind substances together. In making creams, water and oils. Found in egg yolks, soy, sunflower, etc. Here's a link that explains it somewhat. http://www.lecithinguide.info/
> 
> I've not used it yet for cooking with cannabis, but Fumble's pictures have persuaded me to go to town and find a bottle!


More on lecithin. Site also has some recipes that look great.

http://www.hailmaryjane.com/wisdom-wednesdays-turbo-charging-your-edibles/


----------



## fumble (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes, MG, they can be freezed that way too. In fact, I make fudge pops just like that. I form them into about 1 inch balls and freeze. When they are not quite solid, I put the lollipop stick in and dip in the melted chocolate. I put back in the freezer until the chocolate is set. I find that if they are in there too long, they start to sweat when you remove them.


----------



## kmksrh21 (Dec 18, 2011)

My oven was out for months, finally got my ignitor switch in the mail in time to bake for christmas.

Baking 10 dozen cookies for family tonight so I can ship in time for Xmas. These cookies are amazing!!!

We got chocolate chip w/walnut, butterscotch chip w/pecan, white choc. chip w/ milk choc. chip, and reese's peanut butter chip w/ m&m's.

Happy Holidays everyone!!!

View attachment 1942864


----------



## fumble (Dec 19, 2011)

That sounds like a good line-up there kmkshr. I am making candy for gifts later in the week.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm working on more butter today, I have brownies in the oven and
I'm filing my flight plans for this evening for testing them lol!


----------



## mountaingarden (Dec 19, 2011)

dirtsurfr said:


> I'm working on more butter today, I have brownies in the oven and
> I'm filing my flight plans for this evening for testing them lol!


 Just finished a 3 pound batch! With wetting the cheese cloth and a second rinse, still lost 1/2 cup plus butter somewhere. Kind of like socks in a dryer...


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 19, 2011)

OK I'm going to tell you what I do and it works 2ozs weed 6 cups water 4 cubes real butter and... 1 cube margarine
I get rite at 4 cups. but if I'm short I just sture in a little veg oil to make it up. Pictures to follow..


----------



## fumble (Dec 19, 2011)

hahahahahaha!!!!! Love the avatar dirtsrfr. I loved it before, but now - bwaaaahahaahhaaha! How was your flight?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 19, 2011)

fumble said:


> hahahahahaha!!!!! Love the avatar dirtsrfr. I loved it before, but now - bwaaaahahaahhaaha! How was your flight?


I think I maybe leveling out some man these are gonna do good
Found out I had 5 ozs of mixed trimm in the last batch. Kinda figured ther was a bunch when I was squezzing
a grapefruit sized wad in my cheese cloth.
The batch I'm making today has 65 grams of Indica for the Pound of butter...


----------



## mountaingarden (Dec 19, 2011)

dirtsurfr said:


> OK I'm going to tell you what I do and it works 2ozs weed 6 cups water 4 cubes real butter and... 1 cube margarine
> I get rite at 4 cups. but if I'm short I just sture in a little veg oil to make it up. Pictures to follow..


Okay, I feel better knowing you lose at least a stick of butter/marg in the process, too! Out of the 3 lb. batch, I lost 2+ sticks. Double rinse, plus wet cheesecloth. Didn't do Fumble's c-clamp maneuver, tho! 

Going to just plan on losing a stick per lb. So many great gift ideas on this thread. Need production more than I need to save 50 cents. Just going to think of it in the same way socks disappear in the dryer...somewhere there's a lot of cannabutter snickering.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 19, 2011)

OK here's some pictures

#1 65grams butter and grinder
#2 in the pot with 6 cups of water for 9 hrs.
#3 cheese cloth notice how it's a tube? I get it at Napa Auto. The Rubber and cloth gloves works well. 
#4 see how nice it goes over the bowl 1 less thing to hold on to
#5 Squeezing the cheese cloth
#6 This is how I seal the bowl before I put it in the fridge for the night.


----------



## mountaingarden (Dec 20, 2011)

dirtsurfr said:


> OK here's some pictures
> View attachment 1944658View attachment 1944659View attachment 1944660View attachment 1944661View attachment 1944662View attachment 1944663
> #1 65grams butter and grinder
> #2 in the pot with 6 cups of water for 9 hrs.
> ...


I have no idea why Napa stocks cheese cloth, but it looks a lot finer grade than what I bought at JoAnn's Fabrics in the crafts department! Great pics!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 20, 2011)

mountaingarden said:


> I have no idea why Napa stocks cheese cloth, but it looks a lot finer grade than what I bought at JoAnn's Fabrics in the crafts department! Great pics!


Yea and theres a bunch there for like $4.00 go figure.


----------



## fumble (Dec 20, 2011)

Great tutorial there dirtsrfr. I am def going to Napa for my cheescloth from now on. I'm with you MG. Much better than what I get at Joanne.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 20, 2011)

Great but make sure you rinse it good with hot hot water before you use it, I sweer I can smell car wax on it but after a good rinse
nothing My wife can't smell any thing so it could all be in my mind lol


----------



## mountaingarden (Dec 20, 2011)

Stumbled on another old recipe that adapts very well to canna products. Another savory dish. I make a double or triple batch of this and freeze in small containers for a quick vegetarian pasta meal.
*

Tagliatelle with Walnut Sauce*

Fresh pasta is the best if you can make it or buy it. Costco carries old fashioned thick egg noodles if you can't.

3/4 cup whole walnuts
3 tablespoons (canna) butter
1/4 (canna) olive oil
3 to 4 tablespoons of milk
2 to 3 tablspoons ricotta cheese
2 tablespoons chopped parsley
salt and freshly ground pepper

Put walnuts in a blender or food processor and process until finely chopped. Add butter, oil, milk, ricotta cheese & parsley. Blend at high speed to a thin sauce. Season salt and pepper. Cook pasta. Add walnut sauce and toss gently. Serve with Parmesan cheese. (4 servings)


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 20, 2011)

is that a 1/4 (cup)??????


----------



## mountaingarden (Dec 20, 2011)

dirtsurfr said:


> is that a 1/4 (cup)??????



Sorry. Yes, it's 1/4 cup!

(This is a recipe where the nutty flavor of the canna olive oil I made is perfect.)


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 21, 2011)

I have all that in my pantry, This will go good with a BBQd pork steak tonight.


----------



## mountaingarden (Dec 21, 2011)

Corso312 said:


> i make banana bread..if that is what you are looking for i will post the recipe


Corso, can you please post your banana bread recipe? Thanks!


----------



## mountaingarden (Dec 23, 2011)

Update on Hot CannaButter Rum Batter. It's an OMG experience. Friends at Solstice Party were lavish in their praise. Interestingly, those who don't drink and had "virgin" hot cannabuttered non-rum liked it best. Truly a winner!j I am close to the whirlies on 3. Nice end to a 3 day run up to a great event. Wish I could figure out how to post pics! 

That recipe makes a lot. It makes nearly 3 16 oz. containers. I packed some up in 1/2 c. plastic containers (thank you Cash & Carry) to send home as Holiday gifts. Probably about 4 good servings per gift. 

Great fun to tuck little plastic containers of frozen hot rum batter in people's coats as they were leaving. Everybody was thrilled. Such an easy gift!

Wish I could figure out how to post pictures of the lantern launch! It was great!


----------



## fumble (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone! Hope you all have a wonderful day tomorrow. MG...sounds like the hot cannabutter rum was a hit.


----------

